# Pieman Goes Nuclear - Natty scum must die



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just kidding folks, I've been a lifetime natty until now. I'm not planning on being a massive gear head, but this is first time AAS with a TBol and proviron only cycle cycle.

My background is that i was a very decent rugby player in my teens, playing divisional level (one below England/national), but as I stepped up to the senior game, but 5'6" frame and various other physical weaknesses meant I became significantly less effective and I fell out of love with the game. I did BJJ to a pretty high level too when it and MMA was a minority sport. However at 22 I got a job in the city and long hours, women and techno, but an end to my sporting days for a while. I restarted on and off in the gym many times, but lacked consistency which didn't fit with a East London rock n roll lifestyle.

I started training seriously again when I was 25/26 and learn't how to do it properly when I stopped reading bb.com and moved over to Iron addicts and learn't how to build a strong base and periodise training. In 2009 I moved to australia and continued where i left off with work hard and playing hard. However I am veracious reader and craver of knowledge (ie geek) and continued to plow knowledge into my head and despite being a weekend warrior I got myself into pretty good shape. Living by the beach, doing cardio was a pleasure not a chore.

My early 'proper' training was things like Starting Strength variants and Iron Addicts Simple Power Based Routine (brilliant routine), but as I became more advanced I settled on an upper/lower being best for a natty with decent frequency (2x week) a mixture of power, mid rep compounds and some isolation specialization. I've posted my basic template elsewhere in the natty section. I've managed to get some real decent lifts under my belt (in my eyes). Max lifts so far include

Bench :120

Squat: 160

Deadlift: 210

all at 80KG or less. I'm certainly no generic freak either. I was deadlifting under 100KG at 26 and was strungling to rep 80KG for 5. But i learn't inches make yards and yards make miles. I have had genetic issues haunt me for my life. I have scoliosis and lordosis meaning my spine and pelvis is twisted (and one leg shorter too). My tendons have the same dexterity as a curly wurly. My right thumb barely stays in in joint. But strength training and addressing weakness has helped me overcome this.

Things were going fantastic for me for a while and i had a great life and got in some great shape and was flying, but a mixture of personal situation and work related ambitions meant I had to come home where things didn't go to plan and to honest, i was pretty depressed. Whilst i am not a quitter I let myself go. And seeing friends and family old and new mean't lots of eating and drinking (I come from a fat family and was a porker as a kid too). I went from a strong lean 76KG to portly 81KG as i didn't have much opportunity, time or money for the gym. I picked myself up and got my **** together a bit. Got the job I came back to chase. Said goodbye to some people i loved and starting getting back in the swing of things. Then as part of my new job I had to spend 3 months in the US in a hotel where my food was catered and I ended up looking like the man v food guy at the end. I had ballooned to 87KG at the end, with probably less muscle than i had when in oz.

once I got back to the UK I made a commitment to get back to good habits. I have the knowledge and am leathal when i get a rhythm going. I've stuck to my word and got back down to under 78KG which wasn't without it's hiccups. A month ago I had a back spasm when OH pressing and have to have a month out. I slacked off for 3 weeks, but most importantly got my **** together after and a little later than planned finished cutting. At 78KG i'm not as lean as I like or expected to be, but I think it's time to up the calories and do some more fun stuff.

As an oldie(ish) and pushed much of my natty potential i decided to have slight bit of assistance. So i'm not going too hardcore for a number of reason (please don't ask, this journal is not the place to discuss a boring topic), but just getting a helping hand with 75mg of Tbol and 25mg or proviron. I have some clomid and DAA for PCT, but want to keep it as minimal as possible. I may go harder in the future, but I think i will get a few sprogs out first (again, lets not discuss this in here).

Right, thats the boring stuff out the way, let the games begin.

The training over the next few weeks will by feel and higher rep stuff than i normally do as my back is still not 100%. I hope to be doing something not dissimilar to PHAT training once I'm back to fitness. 5 days a week (1 upper power, 1 lower power and 3 days more volume).

I will add pictures and vids off my phone too tomorrow or monday.

I will also use this journal as part of the 10 week challenge i am entering with a few others for motivations. I will also post some of my diet plans up (and food porn) and supplements and the like

Have a good weekend guys


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

1st woooooooooooo


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Will be following this


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

looking at this with interest cos tbol would probs be what id try for a 1st cycle

real mixed reviews, a lot of people seem to hate it but others love it

gl m8


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

In for the gains!

Good luck with this mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pie Ass, why are you joining the dark side? I had you down as natty scum forever 

Good luck, most important thing it to eat as much as possible on gear (as you know anyhow)!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:



> Pie Ass, why are you joining the dark side? I had you down as natty scum forever
> 
> Good luck, most important thing it to eat as much as possible on gear (as you know anyhow)!!


Got to find a way to put yo bitch ass lifts to shame


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Got to find a way to put yo bitch ass lifts to shame


You've got a good base so I can see good progress here.

I'll move you on the Lifting League from natty to roider


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

IN! Just to watch your balls drop off, and the uncontrollable rages start.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice one pieman, I'll be honest - I like the look of PHAT but I think it would destroy me as I'm a lazy sh1t lol! (Constantly dieting too lol, so scared of throwing fat on these days)

U say 'oldie' - how old?

Good luck, I hope this cycle will be an enjoyable one. 

You'll be jabbing some 'orrible 'ormones before u know it lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Nice one pieman, I'll be honest - I like the look of PHAT but I think it would destroy me as I'm a lazy sh1t lol! (Constantly dieting too lol, so scared of throwing fat on these days)
> 
> U say 'oldie' - how old?
> 
> ...


My power days will have about half the volume as Phat. His one is redonkulous. I'd quite like to give DC (doggcrapp) training ago, but you really need a decent training partner IMO.

it will be interesting to see if I like volume style training whilst my injury heals. I still have a sore ish back.

I'm 32 and was just told 20 minutes ago I have my first grey hair


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Damnit man I thought we were going be natty brothers for life..

Good luck though, with your attitude towards training/life/diet being very similar to mine I'm very curious to what can be achieved with a helping hand!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> Damnit man I thought we were going be natty brothers for life..
> 
> Good luck though, with your attitude towards training/life/diet being very similar to mine I'm very curious to what can be achieved with a helping hand!


This will even out the genetics and means I can look as well as think like you :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> My power days will have about half the volume as Phat. His one is redonkulous. I'd quite like to give DC (doggcrapp) training ago, but you really need a decent training partner IMO.
> 
> it will be interesting to see if I like volume style training whilst my injury heals. I still have a sore ish back.
> 
> I'm 32 and was just told 20 minutes ago I have my first grey hair


Ah don't worry, I'm 28 bald and have got a couple grey chest hairs.lol

Was receding at 18. Nice :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

IN. I've been thinking of running a Tbol cycle as well so am interested in you progress. Good luck


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Subbed,

Welcome to the darkside


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'ddd


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

1st Proper leg workout done. Dropped the intensity down as i'm still in recovery mode, but worked hard and came out unscathed.

I thought monday morning was the perfect time for legs as no one will be that stupids at that part of the week. Turns out a few lads have thought the same and all the stuff i planned on using was pretty busy.

Did a long warm up and plenty of foam rolling.

wanted to start with Leg extensions as per @bad-alan 's advice but it was in use

*Squats*

100KG x 8 (x3) - bar moved nice and fast

*Leg press narrow stance* 200 KG

super setted with

*Hack squat wide stance* 50KG

15 reps x 3 sets

not used to high reps - survived though

*Farmer walks*

20KG - 2 lengths

3 sets

*RDLs*

80KG x 10 (3 sets)

*Single leg hammy curls*

30KG 2 sets, didn't count

more foam rolling and stretch.

Glad i got up early, took a lot longer than i am used to, but a lot is to do with the extra stretching and warming up.

Got on the scales and my weight it up by 2KG, but that down to the 3 bowls of cereal, most of a french stick, chocolate cake and 2 sevings of rice and peas I had yesterday. day 5 of tbol and not noticing anything yet, but not concerned yet.

had a big shake with creatine and taurine in too (this is now standard for me) and will be having breakfast and stop IF for the time being.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's not even 5PM and i've eaten 2200 calories. This is like a holiday.

Whilst cutting i was at 800 at this stage


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It's not even 5PM and i've eaten 2200 calories. This is like a holiday.
> 
> Whilst cutting i was at 800 at this stage


Lol. You going all out, all you can eat mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lol. You going all out, all you can eat mate?


Not at all. 3k until I'm confident it's legit.

Then slowly up


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Excelent first cycle mate advised a few pals Tbol only for there first youl get what you want it out of it as it sounds everything is in order.

life story was a decent read m8 good luck!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Excelent first cycle mate advised a few pals Tbol only for there first youl get what you want it out of it as it sounds everything is in order.
> 
> life story was a decent read m8 good luck!


Thanks mark. Let the fun times begin


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Been doing PHAT for around 3 months now mate, Its actually rather good! Enjoy eating!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ate a little more than planned 3100 cals.

Decent macros. Grow legs grow


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In for this! All the best, you strong fvcker


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fat free Greek yoghurt and choc orange protein powder. Mixed and an hour in the fridge OMG

this can't be real life. 40 of protein and tastes like ice cream


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

is this the routine u refer to in OP?

http://www.ironaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8050


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Fat free Greek yoghurt and choc orange protein powder. Mixed and an hour in the fridge OMG
> 
> this can't be real life. 40 of protein and tastes like ice cream


Did you just stick it all in a bowl together or...??

Sounds nice, wouldn't mind trying this myself!


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

In.

Get them pics up lad.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> is this the routine u refer to in OP?
> 
> http://www.ironaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8050


Yep. Ace routine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Did you just stick it all in a bowl together or...??
> 
> Sounds nice, wouldn't mind trying this myself!


That's it. Throw in some blue berries with normal choc whey is nice


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

In


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Was you running intermittent fasting on your cut?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Just seen this mate!

All the best with it, certainly been a massive help to me in the past!

Will be following closely!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> Was you running intermittent fasting on your cut?


Yep. IF with 4 days under 2k calories


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What are you trying to get out of this cycle Simon? Lean bulk? Cut? Recomp?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> That's it. Throw in some blue berries with normal choc whey is nice


Nice!

In btw


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice thread intro , and there's me thinking you where a bit of a c.nt...lol, just goes to show how wrong impressions can be , good luck with your cycle and training, I hope the back stays Strong for you...now get on with it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> What are you trying to get out of this cycle Simon? Lean bulk? Cut? Recomp?


The origincal plan was lean bulk, but because of my injury mean't i couldn't cut for as long as a liked, so looks more like a recomp/lean bulk. I will just see how it goes.

I had a rubbish work out today. Previous I have been having ECA in the morning and also coffee from the shop and I am trying to cut it out. I also didn't have the best night sleep due to a fidgety missus. I felt groggy in the gym, but I guess i will adjust.

*Incline Bench*

60 x 5 (x3)

80 x 5

85 x 5 (x3)

couldn't find a bench to do DBs as planned

*Decline Bench*

80KG x 8 (x3) - very disappointed with this weight

*Cable flies* 2 sets high/ 2 sets low

*Skulls*

40KG x 8 (x3)

*Rope Push downs*

4 sets

I also did a calves as well in between the incline as they are a weak point I am focusing on.

I made porridge for brekkie today. What a pile of poverty food that is. I'm trying to save cash on food at the moment and was going to see if there are benefits of dropping bread. I think i would prefer toast to be honest


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Don't forget that the gear won't start working it's magic straight away mate. You have to wait at the very least a week, if not more before you notice anything at all.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I drink my porridge normally. I dont have usually have time in the mornings to enjoy what im having anyway so i typically drink it while driving. Saves time and money lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Nice thread intro , and there's me thinking you where a bit of a c.nt...lol, just goes to show how wrong impressions can be , good luck with your cycle and training, I hope the back stays Strong for you...now get on with it


Thanks.....I think.


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi mate, i'm in my 4th week of tbol (+ anavar) and loving it. You should feel the libido rush in these days (i noticed mine at about day 5-6). Eating like a freak , always hungry (yeah, i know, pot smoking helps a lot too  ).Slow steady gains, i begun at 96-98 kg and now i'm 103..i have other 2 weeks to go (added 25mg Proviron daily a couple of days ago).The best thing i notice is general feeling...top notch!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I always add peanut butter or 3/4 scoop of chocolate whey to my porridge, tastes a lot better.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

CassiusXL said:


> Hi mate, i'm in my 4th week of tbol (+ anavar) and loving it. You should feel the libido rush in these days (i noticed mine at about day 5-6). Eating like a freak , always hungry (yeah, i know, pot smoking helps a lot too  ).Slow steady gains, i begun at 96-98 kg and now i'm 103..i have other 2 weeks to go (added 25mg Proviron daily a couple of days ago).The best thing i notice is general feeling...top notch!


Nothing so far. I felt epic on Sunday morning, but I am pretty good in the mornings in general if i sleep well. No libido boost yet. I've been hungrier, but then again I've stopped IFing and eating carbs again, which makes me mega hungry anyway.

I had put on 2KG in scale weight, but I would put that down to creatine and carb loading as I was on low carbs before. Also since i left the toilet last I think that might have come down a lot


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

You will notice when test goes up  . Fcucking feeling...something experienced users will miss i think...that first cycle! Personally the muscles that are more prone to grow immediately are shoulders and traps... my pt told i was on gear (i didn't told him, in order to see if they are really working and was not a placebo) by those muscles. In my case i'm adding some also on chest that is my weakest point...all the work is generally taken by the shoulders.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

CassiusXL said:


> You will notice when test goes up  . Fcucking feeling...something experienced users will miss i think...that first cycle! Personally the muscles that are more prone to grow immediately are shoulders and traps... my pt told i was on gear (i didn't told him, in order to see if they are really working and was not a placebo) by those muscles. In my case i'm adding some also on chest that is my weakest point...all the work is generally taken by the shoulders.


I'm the same. My front delts take over on all pressing. Thats why i was ****ed i couldn't get a bench to DB press. most annoyingly my medial delts are average to poor too IMO. My chest is really lacking on the upper and inner parts which I would like to work on too

I'm making a real effort to bring up my calves, tries and delt


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

LEG DOMS FROM HELL!!!!!

I'm getting so impatient now. My kingdom for a back pump or random boner


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> LEG DOMS FROM HELL!!!!!
> 
> I'm getting so impatient now. My kingdom for a back pump or random boner


absolute nightmare, for 4 days this week my legs where sore but still at least they hurt in a good way mg:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah so this is where you've been hiding 

Subbed


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm getting so impatient now. My kingdom for a back pump or random boner


I once heard a guy on Canal Street say that! Lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I once heard a guy on Canal Street say that! Lol


that was me. Thanks for being so gentle that night :blowme: :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did back Today. Kept it light because of injury. Well i had to keep it light as I was so weak

*BB rows*

100KG x 5 (x2)

*BB Chins - various grips*

4 sets - aimed for for sets of 10 (ie 40), but ended up getting about 30 which was poor for me

*BD Shrugs*

48s 4 sets of 5 long holds

*pulley row machines *

a lights sets focusing on MMC


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Did back Today. Kept it light because of injury. Well i had to keep it light as I was so weak
> 
> *BB rows*
> 
> ...


Not surprised your chins were below par after those rows. Good lifting buddy!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Not surprised your chins were below par after those rows. Good lifting buddy!


meh, i was lifting more before. I hate the 'catch up' time

Today i'm working from home so decided to have a real breakfast. Bacon sandwich with 5 slices of Britain's bacon from free range pigs. Lush


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You poor sod only being able to row 100kg :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> meh, i was lifting more before. I hate the 'catch up' time
> 
> Today i'm working from home so decided to have a real breakfast. Bacon sandwich with 5 slices of Britain's bacon from free range pigs. Lush


i'm thinking of getting some bacon and egss into my low cal day diet mate. I'll need to take a look into the macros for bacon though.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> i'm thinking of getting some bacon and egss into my low cal day diet mate. I'll need to take a look into the macros for bacon though.


if you get good quality lean bacon prepare to have your mind blown. and taste buds tickled.

Bacon and eggs is one of my favorite cutting meals.

2 slices of bacon and 3 eggs can be less than 450 calories


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

still nothing from the tbol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> i'm thinking of getting some bacon and egss into my low cal day diet mate. I'll need to take a look into the macros for bacon though.


i always go for bacon medallions personally


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> still nothing from the tbol


hmmm bunk gear perhaps, do u trust ur source?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> hmmm bunk gear perhaps, do u trust ur source?


He seems a legit guy and isn't shady in behavior. I believe him, but as first time buying, I have no reference point! The description of the gear sounds the same as all other zydex users. I'm not sure what to think.

In other pig news, check out the low fat gammon roasts in a bag from tesco. So tasty and great value £ per g protein


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> He seems a legit guy and isn't shady in behavior. I believe him, but as first time buying, I have no reference point! The description of the gear sounds the same as all other zydex users. I'm not sure what to think.
> 
> In other pig news, check out the low fat gammon roasts in a bag from tesco. So tasty and great value £ per g protein


nice, whats the sodium like on that?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> nice, whats the sodium like on that?


its delicious


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> its delicious


thought as much


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> still nothing from the tbol


Patients young pieman...you are only coming to the end of your 1st week..the magic doesn't happen over night, the gains will come


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> if you get good quality lean bacon prepare to have your mind blown. and taste buds tickled.
> 
> Bacon and eggs is one of my favorite cutting meals.
> 
> 2 slices of bacon and 3 eggs can be less than 450 calories





Fatstuff said:


> i always go for bacon medallions personally


Where do you both get these goodies from? I take it asda smart price aint worth it? :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Where do you both get these goodies from? I take it asda smart price aint worth it? :laugh:


I generally shop at Tesco's the missus loves Ocado online.

It's terrible. i Live near the biggest meatmarket, Literal meatmarket rather than metaphorical, in the UK, where its really cheap, but don't really go. I think the fact you have to get there by 6 at the latest is the deterrent


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Where do you both get these goodies from? I take it asda smart price aint worth it? :laugh:


Asda sell bacon medallions m8, as do most supermarkets.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks chaps. I'll go to my local supermercado and have a browse. Im not used to picking up pigs...not in the food sense.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> still nothing from the tbol


You won't yet. How are you planning to gauge you're getting 'something'? I don't 'feel' it like others claim to but I just notice by my lifts going up slightly and the scales increasing a bit.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

In like Flynn


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Just searched for bacon medallion on mfp. Wtf...around 80g or protein per 250g pack i think it said. Is that for real?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

4 rashers


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> 4 rashers
> 
> View attachment 126673


40 rashers is maintenance. Just sayin'


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Just searched for bacon medallion on mfp. Wtf...around 80g or protein per 250g pack i think it said. Is that for real?


Gammon roast. There were selling 3 for a tenner before. It was still good almost a week later after cooking


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Gammon roast. There were selling 3 for a tenner before. It was still good almost a week later after cooking
> 
> View attachment 126701


Wtf is with the protein lol. Is that an entire pack? Lol.

I just picked up a pack of the slightly higher fat ones at asda as they were 20 rashers for 4quid. Something like 17g of fat per 100g. Isnt too bad.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Today was bit of a bro day. Did track everything as it was bit of a volume day to bring up my T-rex arms

but it was roughly like this

Bi - medium

Tris - hard

delts - light

calves - 1 DC style set.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I did a Lower Power day at about 70%. Still getting the swing of things post injury. My back was a little sore this morning too. I'm not training this weekend so I will get some rest.

*Just work sets*

*Squats*

120KG x 5 (x3)

*Rack Pulls*

160KG x 5

*single leg hammie curls*

4 sets x various weight

*Calves on Leg press DC style*

140KG x F

*Leg extensions*

40kg x 3 sets

*Abs*

miscelaneous

Breakfast champions a giant protein shake and a double egg mcmuffin


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> He seems a legit guy and isn't shady in behavior. I believe him, but as first time buying, I have no reference point! The description of the gear sounds the same as all other zydex users. I'm not sure what to think.
> 
> In other pig news, check out the low fat gammon roasts in a bag from tesco. So tasty and great value £ per g protein


On the site it says 'If you would like us to confirm the authenticity of a reseller and for wholesale enquiries please contact blahblahblah' could try that?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> On the site it says 'If you would like us to confirm the authenticity of a reseller and for wholesale enquiries please contact blahblahblah' could try that?


if it works it works, if it doesn't it doesn't. Too late for that now. day 9 and nada still.

Pieman is still a natty


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

What sort of signs are you supposed to be seeing now mate?

I couldnt tell on test for a while until i got really bad pumps then burning titties after a week or two i think.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> What sort of signs are you supposed to be seeing now mate?
> 
> I couldnt tell on test for a while until i got really bad pumps then burning titties after a week or two i think.


lol...burning titties


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Strength, stamina, libido, pumps, mood. Anything


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I start to notice tbol more after the third week, just keep working away and you'll get there.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MrM said:


> I start to notice tbol more after the third week, just keep working away and you'll get there.


I live in hope lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's so hard eating well on the road and visiting families. Lots of biscuits everywhere. Managed to get in a 20oz steak last night and a protein shake in the morning from the sister in laws fella. Mother in law had no eggs in too. Oh well. Turkey toastie will have to do untill all I can eat Toby carvery. They won't know what's hit them when I get there.

My appetite is relentless at the moment. This recomp is changing into a bulk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> It's so hard eating well on the road and visiting families. Lots of biscuits everywhere. Managed to get in a 20oz steak last night and a protein shake in the morning from the sister in laws fella. Mother in law had no eggs in too. Oh well. Turkey toastie will have to do untill all I can eat Toby carvery. They won't know what's hit them when I get there.
> 
> My appetite is relentless at the moment. This recomp is changing into a bulk


Ah... Could be ur first sign of the tbol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

To be honest. I've had a raging appetite all week.

I also get mild pressure headaches too. Another sign. Might try to feed it and make it work that way.

Will up the dose if they don't do more by Tuesday


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dear god. That was a big plate of food. Not had a roast that big since Christmas


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Have I subbed to a "how to get fat on cycle" journal?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> Have I subbed to a "how to get fat on cycle" journal?


Vegetables and meat on a plate.

Roast dinners are paleo as **** 

Haven't eaten all day since. Will have toast and super massive shake for a meal now as I'm too tired to cook.

I regret nothing.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Better than my cutting diet today of white choc muffins and pizza mate :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Vegetables and meat on a plate.
> 
> Roast dinners are paleo as ****
> 
> I regret nothing.


True, you can make a roast dinner paleo but I do wonder how cavemen made Paxo stuffing. My paleo roast dinners hit the 1,500 calorie mark due to the amount of fat and size of the 2 monster chicken breasts. I was actually eating roast dinners every single day for about 2 months on my cut haha. Good times.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd be very surprised if that plate was less that 2,200 cals. It was buriful. I actually want something more exciting than a shake. But hey ho


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Not a great workout in my head, but it felt good at the end. I couldn't get a good MMC, but i tend to struggle on Monday mornings. I'm going to switch to an upper power on Mondays from next week ECA fuelled.

*DB press*

36 x 10 (x4)

*Calves*

3 sets x 130. Horrendous. Satisfying.

*Cable flies*

4 x bent over

2 x low to high

*Barbell work*

done a few sets CGBP and Guillotine from different angles, but wasn't feeling it (80KG i think)

*Tricep push downs*

3 x role

2 x bar

Weight is going up (3KG in 2 week), but I have been eating like a beast. Not completely lean gains, but i'm not getting fat either. Maybe i just don't get sides for tbol. It's still early day and i'm like a kid at christmas.

I am going to reign in the cals a little this week as i don't want to fulk. The original plan was a recomp.

I might up the serving to 100mg and get a little more from a different brand. I will see how this week goes


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you still doing fasted workouts mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Are you still doing fasted workouts mate?


I've had a shake before hands on a few days. or a bowl of cereal, but i think i will move back to fasted and have a coffee on the way (cappuccino from the shop)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i'm hoping going bro will calm my hunger.

Brown rice is nearly cooked.

So is nearly 2KG of chilli. lol

Dare I look bigger in the shoulder.

Finally. My calves look a little better too. I have been pounding them though. explosive up 5 second negative, 4-5 second pause and stretch and repeat 10 time. I pull some serious faces though.

I might look into DC training more. It definitely requires a partner to do it properlly. Maybe not now, but the next time i 'bulk'


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Very strange day training wise. I sadly had a funeral this morning and it was a bit of an east end affair so after the cerimony we ended up in a pub so my pre workout meals was onion rings, chips, chicken wings and a wrap. Oh and 3 pints.

I proceeded to rehydrate, grab a coffee and hit the gym a few hours later.

*Squats*

125KG x 5 (x3)

100KG x 20

*Good mornings*

60KG x 10 (x3) - light set

I'm not going to list weights and sets of the next bit, but these are the exercises i did (not too many sets or crazy weights though)

Single Leg Curls

Leg extension holds

pull throughs

abs

hack squat machine

oh and a bit of boxing.

Chill con carne with brown rice PWO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

3 pints preWO lol, id of just waited till tomorrow to train myself so fair play for powering through 100kg x 20, not feel like puking?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> 3 pints preWO lol, id of just waited till tomorrow to train myself so fair play for powering through 100kg x 20, not feel like puking?


it was a good few hours after before i hit the gym

i found it not to bad too be honest. 105 next week will be tougher after 127.5 x 3 x 5

i've upped the tbol to 100 so hopefully it should start showing some fruit soon


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I tried something similar to the whey dessert you posted earlier: Jaffa Cake whey, flax seed, soya yoghurt, put it in the freezer for 15 mins and it was rather tasty. Further recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> I tried something similar to the whey dessert you posted earlier: Jaffa Cake whey, flax seed, soya yoghurt, put it in the freezer for 15 mins and it was rather tasty. Further recommendations would be appreciated.


Flax seed for a savoury fibrous bite. I like ir


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

today was supposed to be a day off, however I can't see myself being able to make to the gym tomorrow so I decided to get it in early

*SHOULDERS and BI's*

*DB Press*

30KG 1 x 10, 1 x 8

28KG 1 x 10, 1 x 8

*Face pulls* super setted with *Decline Curls * x 4 sets

*Cable side raises* super setted with*cable curls* x 3 sets

*upright rows on cable machine* - set sets light

*Bent over rear delt flies* 2 sets light

Keeping intensity moderate around 80% and lower on the last 2 exercises. I will step it up a notch net week. I will certainly look to start adding in more power work.

I put a progress pic in the 10WT part 2 thread


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

HAHA, subbed as well... interested to see how you go


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lookin beast after just the two weeks mate. Youve brought the abs out even more huh? Well done. The crown is there for the taking lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lookin beast after just the two weeks mate. Youve brought the abs out even more huh? Well done. The crown is there for the taking lol.


I think filling out my muscles with a higher carb diet has made a big difference. I have quite big abs, which is handy with a not great BF. I've filled out my skin a little more 

I go through a weird cycle in the mornings of being lean and small, bigger and lean then i gradually get more fluffy as the day goes on. If i don't get a reaction from this tbol soon I am going to get back in a calorie deficit.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I think filling out my muscles with a higher carb diet has made a big difference. I have quite big abs, which is handy with a not great BF. I've filled out my skin a little more
> 
> I go through a weird cycle in the mornings of being lean and small, bigger and lean then i gradually get more fluffy as the day goes on. If i don't get a reaction from this tbol soon I am going to get back in a calorie deficit.


You feeling nothing even in terms of strength and endurance?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> You feeling nothing even in terms of strength and endurance?


Nothing.

My strength is still well below pre-injury levels and i was only out for 3 weeks. Endurance is nothing special. Again, probably less than i was 4 weeks ago


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nothing.
> 
> My strength is still well below pre-injury levels and i was only out for 3 weeks. Endurance is nothing special. Again, probably less than i was 4 weeks ago


If you try another tbol brand what will you go for?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> If you try another tbol brand what will you go for?


I've got a source for wildcat for a decent price so probably that unless I hear better.

It's got good reviews and I have faith in the guy.

Mind you. So did Zydex :lol: I've heard of people waiting longer so we shall see.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Back*

*BW wide grip pull ups* 1x10, 1x8

*BW medium Grip Pull up* 1x10, 1x8 (poor by my standards)

*One arm rows*

38 x 8 (x3)

*Low cable row* 3-4 sets

a few high rep super sets on the *pulley machines *to finish.

I will try and have a day off tomorrow. I am having a BBQ for my engagement party and am planning on making 50 burgers on Friday night and down the meatmarket (literally) in the morning.

Will do a massive leg session saturday morning and try to hit 500g of protein minimum on sat lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

At least your on the road to recovery mate even if your lifts are down a bit, any roid rage yet? 

Also remember to chuck up some pics in the recomp thread if your still involved :thumbup:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> At least your on the road to recovery mate even if your lifts are down a bit, any roid rage yet?
> 
> Also remember to chuck up some pics in the recomp thread if your still involved :thumbup:


Will do mate. Although my recomp is turning into a bulk lol

Roid rage? A fecking pump would be nice


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How bro can you go.










The plate makes it look small, but that's half a chicken and a whole packet (2 portions) whole grain rice.

Nandos sauce went on after


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

:laugh: what made you switch up the rice?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

How's it going pie head. Not checked in for a bit


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> :laugh: what made you switch up the rice?


Special offer £1 v £1.69

Lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> How's it going pie head. Not checked in for a bit


Alright mate. Just coming back from injury. Looking to get awesome again


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Special offer £1 v £1.69
> 
> Lol


 :lol: hard times when you need 'gear money' isnt it?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> :lol: hard times when you need 'gear money' isnt it?


I just spent my savings on chocolate buttons


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I just spent my savings on chocolate buttons


In that case they better be Cadburys, anything else and you're a fool!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> In that case they better be Cadburys, anything else and you're a fool!


There is only one type.

holy ****. I knocked back 600 calories there. Oh well. Bulking it is


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Right. I'm walking home. That's 175 calories clawed back


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Shopping this morning










Obviously shopping works up an appetite.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ur quite fanciful with ur grub arent u lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> ur quite fanciful with ur grub arent u lol


The air that we breathe and the food we eat are what gives us life.

If i sacrifice once by living in London, the other is going to be luxurious to ofset it!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

What are those shiny yellow blobs?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> What are those shiny yellow blobs?


lololol

poached eggs in hollandaise sauce


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Man that aint bro at all :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

rectus said:


> What are those shiny yellow blobs?


I also wondered that :lol:

Simon is so posh


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I also wondered that :lol:
> 
> Simon is so posh


Difference between posh and class


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Difference between posh and class


A working class man, like myself, wouldn't know the difference :lol:

Swear I don't even know what hollandaise sauce is. Safe to assume it doesn't come from Holland though, my instincts are usually wrong.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I've just had my first meal of the day!!

Cheestrings

MF protein crisps

Half a pack of cadburys crunchums!!(my god these are like crack nom nom)



Macros are half on point, micros aren't lol.

My next few meals will have to be brotastic today though! I feel guilty for them crunchums!! Oh well


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Special offer £1 v £1.69
> 
> Lol


Couldn't read the whole thread hope your cycle is kicking in now mate , I think it was you that was using eca 2 on 2 off did you find this ok as I'm using eca this way..


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I've just had my first meal of the day!!
> 
> Cheestrings
> 
> ...


Good god! What sort of diet is that?! *I*'ll *I*ngest *F**ckin *Y*ummy *M*unchies



Tom90 said:


> I also wondered that :lol:
> 
> Simon is so posh


Yeah, when I was asked to poach an egg I took out my rifle and went hunting.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Couldn't read the whole thread hope your cycle is kicking in now mate , I think it was you that was using eca 2 on 2 off did you find this ok as I'm using eca this way..


My ECA approach was 5 days on 2 days off.

worked well for me, but my dieting style is a little less convential than most.

4-5 days under 2K cals

1 day over 4K carbs and beer dominent and another around 2.5K and maybe another week day 2.5K.

worked amazing for me and the eca cycling worked fine. and i did 6 weeks straight


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I've just had my first meal of the day!!
> 
> Cheestrings
> 
> ...


Solid macros' Well done


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> A working class man, like myself, wouldn't know the difference :lol:
> 
> Swear I don't even know what hollandaise sauce is. Safe to assume it doesn't come from Holland though, my instincts are usually wrong.


I'm working class ha ha. I'm mascarading with upper classes. I'm like a lifting Chris Eubank :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm working class ha ha. I'm mascarading with upper classes. I'm like a lifting Chris Eubank :lol:


Can tell you're working class, your spelling of masquerading gave it away!!  (yes I did have to go back and check whether I got the right you're and your lol)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

15lbs of yet to shaped beef burgers (seasoned with parsley, garlic and chilli breadcrumbs) .

My the lamb ones (with fresh mint, garlic, rosemary and cinnamon) are in the fridge


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh my god. I ate so much yesterday.

I managed to in a him session in the morning. Some highlightss

130kg x3x5 squat

60kg x2x20 front squat - killer

CGBP 80kg rest pause set 20+

Some cable work as fluff

I then had a BBQ with 50 people over. Lots was drank and eaten


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Lean bulk/Recomp fooked out the window i see 

Any signs of the Tbol kicking in yet mate, or are you still 'natty scum'?? :lol:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm waiting for dem gains pieman! Looking to run tbol only myself!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well I had the first person tell me today I've 'bulked up' and my bird just asked me to be less aggressive so maybe I don't get the other sides. I've definitely gained some muscle. My arms are noticeably bigger. Sadly nothing noticeable with strength

My fridge was full of leftovers. Today's diet includes 7 pork ribs. 2giant chicken drummers. A solero. 4-5 sausages. Bread. Bulgar wheat salad. Snacks &dry roasted peanuts. 5 beers. I've just found a cheesecake and had a quarter (so far)

God knows, how much I ate and drank yesterday too. I definitely got the cals in.

I will be going 'cleaner' in the week. Planning another BBQ in the week. No party though. The building I live in has an epic shared garden which is so unique for central London. It's rude not too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A progress photo from last Monday. I would put one up from today but I look like a pork scratching.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How far is your squat away from a pb mate? If you hit a pb on that soon and beyond then surely good signs.

Using test i never felt like my strength suddenly shot up. I didnt notice getting stronger.. The weights always felt tough but what i began to realise was that each week id up the weight and hit the target reps session after sessio ...which isnt usually the case for me lol.

I've been looking into tbol also mate for possible second cycle of test/tbol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> A progress photo from last Monday. I would put one up from today but I look like a pork scratching.


looking good m8, u know that physique means nothing though now that u r a roiding junkie lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> looking good m8, u know that physique means nothing though now that u r a roiding junkie lol


***still natty***

I will give deadlifting a go tomorrow and lets see if i get these famous back pumps


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> ***still natty***
> 
> I will give deadlifting a go tomorrow and lets see if i get these famous back pumps


I don't even have to be in the gym to get back pumps,just going about my post round or sitting down for too long is enough, these blue hearts are lethal, mind you leg and back day is something else, damn nearly cripples me haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How far is your squat away from a pb mate? If you hit a pb on that soon and beyond then surely good signs.
> 
> Using test i never felt like my strength suddenly shot up. I didnt notice getting stronger.. The weights always felt tough but what i began to realise was that each week id up the weight and hit the target reps session after sessio ...which isnt usually the case for me lol.
> 
> I've been looking into tbol also mate for possible second cycle of test/tbol.


I'm sure i've done 140KG x 5, before, maybe 2 sets of it too. I'm a little while off that yet unless i get a sudden strength increase in the next few week. In fact strength wise I am on course to where I would be if i was training natty, we'll the place i hoped to be anyway 

I will ask again if she minds if i can try a cycle in a few weeks :lol:

i'm planning to try for kids next year so i might give it a miss, i know with HCG it shouldn't be an issue, but considering we are both in our 30's it might be wise to pay attention to the extra 1-2%


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

UPPER

BB rows 100kg x 5 x 5

Weighted Dips BW + 40KG x 3 x 8 -these are fun

High row machine 80KG x 3 x 15

DB shoulder press 26kg x 3 x 15

Then some fluff with chins, flies, upright rows. Really wanted to do Swiss ball flies but sunburn meant it was too painful. Lol.

Bad news. I didn't gain any weight of note over the weekend. Worse I have really bad tooth ache and can't chew. This is going to be tough.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good solid session there mate. Hope you get the tooth sorted, though you could always get your missus to prechew your food for you.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good solid session there mate. Hope you get the tooth sorted, though you could always get your missus to prechew your food for you.


lol, massive protein shake this morning. at least 3 scoops (I used a heaped serving spoon lol). and half a pint of milk. Loads of fruit this morning. Need liquid food ideas. I am too busy to get to the dentist until thursday at the earliest.

So training monday pm and Tuesday AM isn't ideal but time is limited this week.

I also forgot straps so my deadlifts were massively below par

*Deadlifts*

worked up to 170KG x 1

grip couldn't handle more 

*RDLs*

100 KG x 3 x 8

*Front squat*

70 x 5

90 x 5

110 x 5, x 3 (I think i could have got the last 2 reps, but my form was going and didn't want to risk injury to my back)

*Fluff*

single leg hammie curls

Calves

abs

i hope i haven't lost my straps as i really liked them


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I always lose my straps!

Thats a strong as fvck front squat mate. I didn't realisr you front squatted so heavy too! :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I always lose my straps!
> 
> Thats a strong as fvck front squat mate. I didn't realisr you front squatted so heavy too! :thumbup1:


When my back squat stalls i'll give it a run a primary squat lift and see what i can do.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, massive protein shake this morning. at least 3 scoops (I used a heaped serving spoon lol). and half a pint of milk. Loads of fruit this morning. Need liquid food ideas. I am too busy to get to the dentist until thursday at the earliest.
> 
> So training monday pm and Tuesday AM isn't ideal but time is limited this week.
> 
> ...


Water and chicken in a blender, gulp away


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

small for now said:


> Water and chicken in a blender, gulp away


I saw that in a documentary once already this past 12 months :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

No chance. I'd rather take pain killers and chew though it

Pre-workout lProgress pic


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, massive protein shake this morning. at least 3 scoops (I used a heaped serving spoon lol). and half a pint of milk. Loads of fruit this morning. *Need liquid food ideas*. I am too busy to get to the dentist until thursday at the earliest.
> 
> So training monday pm and Tuesday AM isn't ideal but time is limited this week.
> 
> ...


Greek yogurt is always good, the no fat ones have more protein in them.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Greek yogurt is always good, the no fat ones have more protein in them.


Got some. Looking for non diary ideas. As it will get boring quickly


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Got some. Looking for non diary ideas. As it will get boring quickly


Tofu is usually quite easy to chew and I think has a decent protein content?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sushi, fruit and big shake did the trick. Might get some cereal too


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> No chance. I'd rather take pain killers and chew though it
> 
> Pre-workout lProgress pic


Looking nice n lean mr pieman :thumb:

How long you been on the tbol...noticing anything from it yet?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Looking nice n lean mr pieman :thumb:
> 
> How long you been on the tbol...noticing anything from it yet?


I also look lean when i wake up, but as soon as i have shower it's like my BF goes up 3%, it makes no sense at all :confused1:

3 weeks in and I'll be honest, i've noticed no sides except maybe being a little more snappy and occassional headaches I've been on 100mg for the past week too. But then again i do have a missus 

no significant changes in strength or any pumps etc. My weight is up. I was at 82KG this morning, but after my mid morning poo it is probably dropped to 81KG. I was planning on stepping up the cals, but it's hard to chew with a severe tooth ache

I might see if it's easy to gain some mass on a whey dominent diet. Choc orange shakes made with milk are pretty tasty.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just smashed a quarter pound with cheese meal. Little chewing for maximum cals :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@AK-26 ran quite a detailed tbol log, got good gains from it too although he ran pro chem Tbol, obvs has a bit more feedback than the lab you are using, maybe the next couple weeks is where the magic will happen I think it takes a little longer compared to something that kicks in quicker?

Still headaches and raised aggression must be good signs


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@simonthepieman I noticed tbol kick in at round the day 14-16 mark, at that point the were pumps continuos and the mass gains noticeable.

I have more detailed stuff in my cycle journal: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/182540-ak-26-tbol-cycle-training-journal.html

It takes longer than other orals to kick in but I think it's worth it!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I also look lean when i wake up, but as soon as i have shower it's like my BF goes up 3%, it makes no sense at all :confused1:
> 
> no significant changes in strength or any pumps etc.


Ah yeah I get that too, it's water retention from the shower. Just switch the shower head nozzle to a softer mode and you'll keep the bodyfat low.

I didn't get pumps either. People expect too much I think, I certainly did. I never know when I'm "on". I can tell afterwards when I see the before and after photos though.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm just going to plow on, eat, lift and train. Then cut out a beautiful adonis body when i am done


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I also look lean when i wake up, but as soon as i have shower it's like my BF goes up 3%, it makes no sense at all :confused1:
> 
> 3 weeks in and I'll be honest, i've noticed no sides except maybe being a little more snappy and occassional headaches I've been on 100mg for the past week too. But then again i do have a missus
> 
> ...


I remember doctor layne saying in something i read recently that he thinks it wouldnt make any difference where the protein comes from whether it be chicken or whey. Just that it'd suck having whey all the time and probably hungrier lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Done arms today. Jumped on the scales.

9lbs up since start.

Maybe not natty. Strength is still poor and sides are non existent still.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I remember doctor layne saying in something i read recently that he thinks it wouldnt make any difference where the protein comes from whether it be chicken or whey. Just that it'd suck having whey all the time and probably hungrier lol.


Tooth ache is even worse. Might need root canal. Eeeek.

I really miss chewing meat. No ****. The last bit of my walk home is via a road of solid restaurants. Torture


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I remember doctor layne saying in something i read recently that he thinks it wouldnt make any difference where the protein comes from whether it be chicken or whey. Just that it'd suck having whey all the time and probably hungrier lol.


Doctor Layne lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well since my tbol won't last as long as expected since I've been doing 100mg a day ill probably need a bit more.

Whether to get some more of the same brand of a new lab?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The other option would be stop bulking in 2 weeks (after hitting weight goal) and maybe try something else like var/winny on the cut. But I'm not sure that's the clever thinking.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Done arms today. Jumped on the scales.
> 
> 9lbs up since start.
> 
> Maybe not natty. Strength is still poor and sides are non existent still.


9lbs in 3 weeks is a lot if you've stayed around the same bodyweight, maybe you're just not prone to sides and were expecting to much?

What brand would you try next?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> 9lbs in 3 weeks is a lot if you've stayed around the same bodyweight, maybe you're just not prone to sides and were expecting to much?
> 
> What brand would you try next?


Dunno, i'm hardly in the crowd. I did have someone mention WC for a decent price and it seems to have decent reviews. I wouldn't have to deal with the evil PIP reviews from the oils at least.

any hoo

*LEGS with a dash of BACK*

*Front Squat*

60KG x 2 x 5

80KG x 5

100KG x 5

110KG x 5 (which I think is a PR)

*back Squat*

110KG x 3 x 10

this was tough as I had really killer BACK PUMPS!!!! :lol: be careful what you wish for :cursing:

*Calaves in leg press*

*Low Pull row*

*cable Pull over *

*Leg extentions*

*single leg curls*

*abs*

it's funny how smalls things can make a big difference. I've often done leg curls for abs, but never felt it much in my lower abs. I did a slight change today with knee raises and then a leg extension at the top and then found it really isolated them. V-shape here i come.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't switch brands in a cycle. Stick with the same lab then you can verify if the TBOL is genuine. Then you'll know whether to purchase from them on your next inevitable Test/Tren/Mast/DBOL/Deca/EQ/Winny/HGH cycle.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rectus said:


> I wouldn't switch brands in a cycle. Stick with the same lab then you can verify if the TBOL is genuine. Then you'll know whether to purchase from them on your next inevitable Test/Tren/Mast/DBOL/Deca/EQ/Winny/HGH cycle.


I'm going to run out early and my prior source is no longer doing business so i thought it would be an idea to survey the market.

lol at the next one. I don't think that's going to happen...........................................maybe :bounce:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Dunno, i'm hardly in the crowd. I did have someone mention WC for a decent price and it seems to have decent reviews. I wouldn't have to deal with the evil PIP reviews from the oils at least.
> 
> any hoo
> 
> ...


110kg front squat!!!! Whoa. and 9lbs lean. I think you just might be juiced


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> 110kg front squat!!!! Whoa. and 9lbs lean. I think you just might be juiced


I've definitely put on some fat too. I just for some reason am mega lean 15 mins after waking up. Even before my shower i suddenly get fatter :confused1:

I've done 100KG x 5 AFTER back squats natty before. It's nothing exceptional. Lets hope the strength gains come quick soon as i would like to hit a serious PR in one of my big 3 on this shizzle


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

i'll add some anavar to the cycle, very impressed on it.Very good strenght gains and at your bf vascularity would be noticeable.Tomorrow i'll end my first cycle...it's a pity, i was loving to stay on


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you not source more tbol from online?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

CassiusXL said:


> i'll add some anavar to the cycle, very impressed on it.Very good strenght gains and at your bf vascularity would be noticeable.Tomorrow i'll end my first cycle...it's a pity, i was loving to stay on


was contemplating that



SkinnyJ said:


> Can you not source more tbol from online?


Of course, there are plenty of places for that. just deciding what's the best purchase


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Back pumps, 9lb gain (some water as u lose it overnight lol) hungry as a horse and lifts going up!

Yeah... Definitely bunk :rolleye:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Back pumps, 9lb gain (some water as u lose it overnight lol) hungry as a horse and lifts going up!
> 
> Yeah... Definitely bunk :rolleye:


lol, they were my first back pumps. Only took 22 days and i did have nearly 1.5 x my body weight on my front shoulders after waking.

#neversatisfied

2 weeks of fun to go on current supplies


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, they were my first back pumps. Only took 22 days and i did have nearly 1.5 x my body weight on my front shoulders after waking.
> 
> #neversatisfied
> 
> 2 weeks of fun to go on current supplies




Just do it and be done with it!! Farting around with tbol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 128481
> 
> 
> Just do it and be done with it!! Farting around with tbol


one day, maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow.

But soon, for the rest of your life


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> was contemplating that
> 
> Of course, there are plenty of places for that. just deciding what's the best purchase


Get ordering :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Last night i had a BBQ and cleared the fridge of the meat left over from the weekend. I was lacking on calories throughout the day so made up for it then.

Lost count of what i ate, but 2 and a half quarter pounders with cheese. I giant pork belly rib, 8 sausages and a variety of salad washed down with a some red. Some bread and other stuff off other people plates too. including fish and calamari.

this morning *Chest and Shoulders*

*incline Bench*

80KG x 2 x 5

*DB Press slight incline*

36KG x 8-10

*Cable flies*

4 sets to middle

3 sets to upper

*Facepulls supersetted with Side raises *

3-4 sets

*Abs*


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

This has been a good read will be subbin good luck with progress pieman


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Biceps nearly 16". To celebrate. 2 pieces of fried chicken. A slice of cheesecake and a protein shake.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Protein packed brekkie pieman Mediterranean style.

@tikajohn


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fvcking love Halloumi!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, massive protein shake this morning. at least 3 scoops (I used a heaped serving spoon lol). and half a pint of milk. Loads of fruit this morning. Need liquid food ideas. I am too busy to get to the dentist until thursday at the earliest.
> 
> So training monday pm and Tuesday AM isn't ideal but time is limited this week.
> 
> ...


I know its a few days old, but if your still struggling with the tooth, get some gold top milk. I couldn't eat for 3 weeks and lived off the stuff! Might be worth a shot


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> I know its a few days old, but if your still struggling with the tooth, get some gold top milk. I couldn't eat for 3 weeks and lived off the stuff! Might be worth a shot


Got antibiotics and painkillers and back on the solid stuff again.

Cheers pal


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Got antibiotics and painkillers and back on the solid stuff again.
> 
> Cheers pal


Feel sorry for you mate, tooth ache's the worst! Ended up with having an RCT on mine, was sh1tting myself but was fine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got my bottom two wisdom teeth to come out. Two fillings and a root canal to come. Redonkulous


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Protein packed brekkie pieman Mediterranean style.
> 
> @tikajohn


Looks great will definitely give this a go


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

16 inches man! Thats pretty damn good. What were they before tbol?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> 16 inches man! Thats pretty damn good. What were they before tbol?


15.5 on start. I guess the tbol is legit and I just don't get sides. I will email tomorrow about some things for your next cycle.

Mind you. I've only just starting training arms properly too. Lets see if I can get to 16.5 in another 3 week lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 15.5 on start. I guess the tbol is legit and I just don't get sides. I will email tomorrow about some things for your next cycle.
> 
> Mind you. I've only just starting training arms properly too. Lets see if I can get to 16.5 in another 3 week lol


No probs mate. :thumbup1:

Thats a real good gain in the timeframe. I suppose possible natty but youve remained lean...if not leaner. I cant tell too well what your shoulders were like pre cycle from the initial pics but from your last pic you look like you have cycle shoulders 

If you get to 16.5 i want your atm routine lol. I think i'm gonna be a bit of a captain upper body on the next cycle :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't think 16.5 is realistic sadly.

Been wanting shoulders like this all my life. Please lord let me keep them


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just got some new gym headphones. RHA MA350 £30 from amazon. Better than spending the same on a PWO.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I don't think 16.5 is realistic sadly.
> 
> Been wanting shoulders like this all my life. Please lord let me keep them


16" is good going, especially for your height! 6'2" and 15" arms is not a good look, I'd kill for them to be bigger!

Everyone wants roid shoulders :lol:

Out of interest, how much can you DB shoulder press?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 16" is good going, especially for your height! 6'2" and 15" arms is not a good look, I'd kill for them to be bigger!
> 
> Everyone wants roid shoulders :lol:
> 
> Out of interest, how much can you DB shoulder press?


Ill tell you on Monday :lol:

It's weird. I always thought my arms were tiny. I swear I have a new bit of tricep I never had before


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Ill tell you on Monday :lol:
> 
> It's weird. I always thought my arms were tiny. I swear I have a new bit of tricep I never had before


Maybe you should consider becoming a sales rep for TBOL? "Before I started on TBOL I had triceps, now I have quadceps, ladies "


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 16" is good going, especially for your height! 6'2" and 15" arms is not a good look, I'd kill for them to be bigger!
> 
> Everyone wants roid shoulders :lol:
> 
> Out of interest, how much can you DB shoulder press?


Try 6ft2 and 14" arms ha ha want at least 16" to look anyway decent


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 16" is good going, especially for your height! 6'2" and 15" arms is not a good look, I'd kill for them to be bigger!
> 
> Everyone wants roid shoulders :lol:
> 
> Out of interest, how much can you DB shoulder press?


**** it. Going to the gym now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DAMN IT 32 x5 went up easy but 36s wouldn't move.

DB PRESS

32 x 3 x5

BB ROW

105 x 2 x 5

YATES ROW

90KG x3x8

DECLINE BENCH

90kg x5

100kg x5

110kg x5

FLUFF

shrugs

Some lats and tri push downs.

Weight was 83.7KG a little skewed by the midnight Italian meal after the theatre and toast and shake before training.

Better have a BBQ later to make sure


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Is that a decent lift for you on shoulder press mate?

Haha tell me about skewed weight. I gained almost a kg overnight from my exploits. Had to be done though!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Is that a decent lift for you on shoulder press mate?
> 
> Haha tell me about skewed weight. I gained almost a kg overnight from my exploits. Had to be done though!


Not spectacular. 36x5 would have been a PB.

Was happy with the decline. In up nearly 6kg in 3.5 weeks. The last week has a bit more fan though. I'm going get on the cardio bus soon as pumps aren't an issue


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

That is quite a big gain mate. Great stuff. How are the calves coming along?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> That is quite a big gain mate. Great stuff. How are the calves coming along?


Not that much from a sight point. I forgot to measure them at the beginning so its hard to tell


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

How long left?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> How long left?


2 weeks with supplies, but thinking of extending it with some more tbol and some anavar, i'm almost ready to cut lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> 2 weeks with supplies, but thinking of extending it with some more tbol and some anavar, i'm almost ready to cut lol


You're hooked already, I love it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You're hooked already, I love it


Whaaaat? It's not even working. NAtty4life


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Was going to cut back on cals. Decided to pretty much eat a whole chicken and extra wings for lunch!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I tried jogging to the gym. Calve back pump put an end to that.

I felt I looked a bit fat and watery today and after a weekend of eating plenty I expected to be too heavy ahead of scedule. I was surprised to see the scales a kilo lighter. I don't get this game sometimes.

SQUAT

132.5 x3 x 5

CLOSE STANCE LEG PRESS

Lots of incremental sets.

270kg x 8

CABLE FLIES

5 sets middle

3 sets upper


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strong squat man!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Strong squat man!


Thanks mate. It's getting there


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Right. I saw an old pic of me from a year ago. I think it's time to start cutting. Save the bulking for winter


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Right. I saw an old pic of me from a year ago. I think it's time to start cutting. Save the bulking for winter


Lol you looked quite cut to me in those pics. You have some high standards lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lol you looked quite cut to me in those pics. You have some high standards lol.


Kinda cherry picked photos to a degree. I'm far from ripped.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My mind has changed almost immediately. I've never had such vascularity. I looked like I was on steroids. Lol

Update photos


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dirty steroid junky :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha there is that point where u start to look like your on gear.

All looking good!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Front shot for you homos


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha i was wondering what you meant cos i know abs when i see them and the pic you posted on my journal you were pretty cut looking to me. Unfortunately i dont see them much on myself :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Definitely a roid 'ead now!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

When I was depressed during PCT and asking myself "was it all worth it?", I would look at my hideous, bulging veins and say "yes!".


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking well mate, crack on :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Looking well mate, crack on :thumb:


Thanks guys. I'm in two minds. To extend or not. I have a weeks worth left at most so need to think fast.

Bulging veins again for the second day running. I think the next leg day will answer all


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No need to think - extend it for a further 6 weeks


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So far how do you rate your cycle? worth going to hell for?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Extend it further, no question about it. Loking good to!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I say screw those pussy orals - get some test e and tren!

Just joking mate - you're looking in excellent shape. :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

RowRow said:


> So far how do you rate your cycle? worth going to hell for?


Well at least I get to see my friends that way


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I say screw those pussy orals - get some test e and tren!
> 
> Just joking mate - you're looking in excellent shape. :thumbup1:


After I have kids. I might go thermonuclear


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just for the record. This was me in January


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

That's a very big difference. Very big indeed mate. Excellent going.

For what it's worth I'm also holding off doing a course on AAS because my GF wants a baby. Last thing I want to do is throw a spanner in the works. And - a bit like you perhaps - she doesn't have a clue about my sinister intentions and I have no plans on telling her either.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Christ Si that's hell of a change! Well done mate!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats an american physique there 

Some change change though mate. And probably most of it accomplished as a natty too.

Would you say your in better condition now than you were in oz?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Last thing I want to do is throw a spanner in the works.


Surely that's exactly what you want to do...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Thats an american physique there
> 
> Some change change though mate. And probably most of it accomplished as a natty too.
> 
> Would you say your in better condition now than you were in oz?












76.7 natty march 2012 in oz

In all fairness I've only been un-natty for a few weeks. So I'd attribute most gains to nattyness


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyhoo

Yesterday's work out

SQUAT 135 x 3 x 5

DIPS BW+ 40 x 8

+50 x5 PR

+50 x4 I would have had another rep but my hamstring cramped.

FRONT SQUAT

100kg x5 (was wasn't feeling great so stopped)

SEATED OHP

70KG x2 x 5


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

By midday today I had 4 BBQs this weekend. No chance I will be under 83KG come Monday. I can't believe I was 81 on Friday. Admittedly a little dehydrated


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I had my first BBQ of the summer last weekend, and have my second one next weekend, I swear its never tasted so good after eating clean for months, I can't wait


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bbqs are the way forward when it comes to keto! Love them!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I had 2 today by midday. Considering pizza or pasta for dinner


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, today was an interesting day. So going from 81KG on Friday. I got on the scales today and they said 85.2KG that is a huge amount difference. no one can accuse me of being food shy.

I hope some of that goes quickly from water. I did actually do a poo before getting on the scales. Well it's officially cutting time starting tomorrow. I am not going to extend the cycle and I am going to drop down to 50mg a day until supplies run out.

*Decline Bench*

warm ups

90KG x 5

110KG x5

120KG x 2

125KG x 1

130KG x 1 *PR*

80KG x 3 x 15

*Pendlay row* superset with *Yates Row*

3 sets 5 reps on both with 90KG

*Cable flies*

*Low Pulley row*

I worked up to the 70 setting for 2 sets of 8 which *PR* also did some lighter sets before hand.

time to shift the lard and release the body beneath. I maybe went a little to hard this week with the eating


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

You should carry on with it mate IMO


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> You should carry on with it mate IMO


I've thought about it and I think money is spent elsewhere at this moment in time and I am going to cut so not a massive need for extra hormones at the moment. Considering i've had no real side or any sides of suppression or shutdown, i could get back in bus as soon as a month as I doubt there is any need for much recovery time.

It's all about needs and I don't see the need at the moment


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've thought about it and I think money is spent elsewhere at this moment in time and I am going to cut so not a massive need for extra hormones at the moment. Considering i've had no real side or any sides of suppression or shutdown, i could get back in bus as soon as a month as I doubt there is any need for much recovery time.
> 
> It's all about needs and I don't see the need at the moment


You still going to do a pct?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> You still going to do a pct?


I've got some clomid, but i'm not sure if there is any point


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

My wallet would def hate me if I opted to run tbol instead of the blue hearts through my cycle...that **** is expensive!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've thought about it and I think money is spent elsewhere at this moment in time and I am going to cut so not a massive need for extra hormones at the moment. Considering i've had no real side or any sides of suppression or shutdown, i could get back in bus as soon as a month as I doubt there is any need for much recovery time.
> 
> It's all about needs and I don't see the need at the moment


I'd go with the safe option and run it, seeing as you have it, without bloods you won't know if you are shut down or not, my nuts haven't shrunk or anything, but my blood work shows they should be the size of raisins by now lol, my LH and fsh were way below the range haha I just hope I can recover from it


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> My wallet would def hate me if I opted to run tbol instead of the blue hearts through my cycle...that **** is expensive!


I just had to make that very decision myself. I really wanted to do tbol as well.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Wow, today was an interesting day. So going from 81KG on Friday. I got on the scales today and they said 85.2KG that is a huge amount difference. no one can accuse me of being food shy.
> 
> I hope some of that goes quickly from water. I did actually do a poo before getting on the scales. Well it's officially cutting time starting tomorrow. I am not going to extend the cycle and I am going to drop down to 50mg a day until supplies run out.
> 
> ...


That's a nice pr there mate. Impressive.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Well done on the PR, mate. 2x BW bench in no time!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> My wallet would def hate me if I opted to run tbol instead of the blue hearts through my cycle...that **** is expensive!


The raws about 3.5x more expensive for Tbol than dbol  almost the same as var.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So i trained in the morning today. Fasted and ECA assisted :bounce:

I also weighed in at a more respectable 83.2KG

*Squat*

worked up to 160KG x 1

*165KG x 1 PR*

170 x 0 miss

100KG x 3 x 10

*Hamstring curls*

*Abs*

came so close to beating a double BW squat. Oh well. I'll give it a go in 2 weeks. but might be tough natty and cutting 

l am also planning on doing a spin class tonight.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well done on the PR, mate. 2x BW bench in no time!


I don't think that will ever happen. The 3 x BW deadlift is realistic if i get pinning in the future


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I'd go with the safe option and run it, seeing as you have it, without bloods you won't know if you are shut down or not, my nuts haven't shrunk or anything, but my blood work shows they should be the size of raisins by now lol, my LH and fsh were way below the range haha I just hope I can recover from it


You have a point. I am starting to see more effects now, so maybe the next few weeks will have a bigger impact so i will run clomid and DAA


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cross fit in the evening was a mistake. Cramp city. Much agony


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Too much coffee. Lesson learned. Just ECA and green tea for me today.

Got on the scales today at 82.7KG. That's 3KG loss since Monday and looks like my final binge before cutting has contributed over 1lb of lean mass, by BF v scale estimates. Now to lean out.

30 mins of crosstrainer, 400 cals. Then core work focusing on twisting movements. Then stretching and mobility. Not a cramp in sight. Sore lats from all the chins from crossfit


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I have green tea extract at home from BBW. Is this stuff any use?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I have green tea extract at home from BBW. Is this stuff any use?


Dunno. Ill just drink tea


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I have green tea extract at home from BBW. Is this stuff any use?


It surpress hunger and is alway an ingredient in OTC diet sups, I dunno how much you need to use for it to have any effect though


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> It surpress hunger and is alway an ingredient in OTC diet sups, I dunno how much you need to use for it to have any effect though


i used it before but didnt feel like it helped any but maybe i wasnt using enough. I kind of expected to be able to dissolve it in hot water but it was a bit clumpy and sh1t


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> i used it before but didnt feel like it helped any but maybe i wasnt using enough. I kind of expected to be able to dissolve it in hot water but it was a bit clumpy and sh1t


Personally, I'd just bin it and get some green tea, if you don't like the taste of green tea then just wait till it gets cooler and chug it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Personally, I'd just bin it and get some green tea, if you don't like the taste of green tea then just wait till it gets cooler and chug it.


I agree, it tastes weird at first, but after a while you get used to it. I find it one of those things that doesn't taste nice, it tastes 'healthy' if that makes sense. Maybe that's self hypnosis :confused1:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I agree, it tastes weird at first, but after a while you get used to it. I find it one of those things that doesn't taste nice, it tastes 'healthy' if that makes sense. Maybe that's self hypnosis :confused1:


I find that the first sip always makes me flinch a bit, but after that it's fine. Flavoured is much better then unflavoured imo, I have the blueberry & raspberry flavoured stuff from tesco.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought the green tea extracts from these places had something more abundant in it thats not generally in green tea bought from tesco and holland and barret etc?

I was always under the impression they were a sh1tty version....i may be wrong though.

Edit polyphenol is the word i was looking for.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Been really busy so highlights.

*Yesterday Chest + Arms*

Incline Press 90KG x 3 x 8

+other stuff

*Today Back and Shoulders*

OHP 60KG x 3 x 8

DB OHP 30KG x 3 x 8

Row 100KG x 5 x 5

+ other stuff

weight hydrated and with moderate carbs in me is 83.2KG and appearing under 15% so thats's about 5KG gain of muscle in 6 or 7 weeks. I'll take that.

I got ****ed with work and was eating posh buffet food (pies, steak burgers, fish thingys) in the evening and BBQ for lunch and had about 10 beers and looked awesome today. My body is a weird thing lol. I look about 12% today, but is probably a bit to do with dehydration.

I also went to macdonalds for breakfast and there was a promotion giving out protein shakes outside. Even when i cheap god puts me back on track. Double Sausage and egg mcmuffin and protein shake it is!

Recomp and cutting is the plan for the next few weeks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Diet was truely awful this weekend. Lots of drinking and little protein. When i am visiting the inlaws there is always lots of snacks (and excuses) as we are always on the move. Not much in the way of protein too

Need to get serious on the diet again. We have a quiet weekend next week so no excuses.

Anyhoo. Todays workout was OK

*Squat*

140KG x 2 x 5

*140KG x 8 PR*

the strength has kicked in later than i hoped. Shame as I'm coming off at the end of the week. Supplies are running out!

*Leg curls*

*Calves*

*abs*


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My current routine is something like this.

Chose 2 compounds and try and do better than i did the last time I trained them, do some isolation work or more compounds on what feels week or what ever isn't being used.

For legs it's normally one main compound I target a number on.

I'm still on for 2x week frequncy on big muscle groups. but it's less structured than an upper/lower like i did previously


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Diet was truely awful this weekend. Lots of drinking and little protein. When i am visiting the inlaws there is always lots of snacks (and excuses) as we are always on the move. Not much in the way of protein too
> 
> Need to get serious on the diet again. We have a quiet weekend next week so no excuses.
> 
> ...


Well done on the PR, bud!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice squatting mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice squatting mate!


Shame the strength gains didn't come earlier. It feels like everything is kicking in more lol.

I had to cancel suit shopping at the weekend as i was too big for an off the peg suit. I'd normally go for a 40 inch chest, but only 42s would fit which were too wide at the waist and came with 36inch trousers when i am a 32.

#muscleproblems


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Well done on the PR, bud!


thanks mate, how are you getting on?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> thanks mate, how are you getting on?


Yeah, not too bad, hoping this IA routine will help me break through my bench plateau, depressingly it's barely moved in 2 years or so. Though having said that I think when I was lifting back then there was a fair bit of chest bounce.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Yeah, not too bad, hoping this IA routine will help me break through my bench plateau, depressingly it's barely moved in 2 years or so. Though having said that I think when I was lifting back then there was a fair bit of chest bounce.


if in doubt, lift more.

IA recommended moving to 3 x 3 when your 3 x 5 stalled and once you can go down to 3 x 2 then go back to 5 x 3


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> if in doubt, lift more.
> 
> IA recommended moving to 3 x 3 when your 3 x 5 stalled and once you can go down to 3 x 2 then go back to 5 x 3


That's good to know, as I was thinking of doing something like that, or ramped sets. Like you say, just something to get me lifting heavier than my muscles are used to. Would you then deload back to 3x5 and build up to and beyond where 3x5 broke down before?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That's good to know, as I was thinking of doing something like that, or ramped sets. Like you say, just something to get me lifting heavier than my muscles are used to. Would you then deload back to 3x5 and build up to and beyond where 3x5 broke down before?


spot on.

One of the biggest mistakes i see people make. Is to keep retrying the same weight and reps until they pass it. This is OK cutting, but unless in a deficit you SHOULD be moving forward in almost any session and if something isn't working change it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> spot on.
> 
> One of the biggest mistakes i see people make. Is to keep retrying the same weight and reps until they pass it. This is OK cutting, but unless in a deficit you SHOULD be moving forward in almost any session and if something isn't working change it


Cheers mate, really do appreciate your advice.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Shame the strength gains didn't come earlier. It feels like everything is kicking in more lol.
> 
> I had to cancel suit shopping at the weekend as i was too big for an off the peg suit. I'd normally go for a 40 inch chest, but only 42s would fit which were too wide at the waist and came with 36inch trousers when i am a 32.
> 
> #muscleproblems


I had similar problems with trousers on cycle mate. :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Well the cutting part isn't going to well. up 1.5lbs :lol: weight 84KG on the dot

*DB Bench press*

32KG x 10

36KG x 8

42KG x 8

46KG x 8, x 6 (I think a PR)

*Chins*

BW + 12KG x 10

BW + 12KG x 8

BW + 10KG x 8

*CGBP*

80KG 4-5 x 6-8 (wasn't really counting)

*Low Pulley row*

setting 70 x 2 x 8

*Some Cable stuff at the end*


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

go to burton or next and get all the pieces separately if u really need a suit


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> go to burton or next and get all the pieces separately if u really need a suit


I'd rather be skinny than wear a suit from Burton :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'd rather be skinny than wear a suit from Burton :lol:


im skinny and got my last suit from there 

first time i bought one from there. its actually very good suprisingly


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> im skinny and got my last suit from there
> 
> first time i bought one from there. its actually very good suprisingly


I'm quite a clothes snob and work in sales so have to look spiffing in front of my rather materialistic clients.

Suits with big thighs don't last long, so need to go to somewhere where i can get extra trousers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i run my own business and wear shorts and a tshirt most the time haha

where u get ur suits from?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm quite a clothes snob and work in sales so have to look spiffing in front of my rather materialistic clients.
> 
> Suits with big thighs don't last long, so need to go to somewhere where i can get extra trousers


Slaters are very good if you have one near you, they'll tailor it for free if you buy it from them, my dad's been going there for 15 years and I get a nice 15% off whenever I'm with him


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i run my own business and wear shorts and a tshirt most the time haha
> 
> where u get ur suits from?


My current collection is Paul Smith, Ted Baker and an Aussie design called Brent Wilson who's stuff fits me well. They are all getting a little worn now and i need some new ones. Hopefully the sales will offer something nice


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Deadlifts (sumo)*

100 x 2 x 5

140 x 5

160 x 6

180 x 2

200 x 1

210 x 1 (equal to PB)

220 x 0 (darn, din't even wobble)

180 x 5

*Deadlift regular*

140 x 2 x 8

Did some rows but my lower back was too pumped.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DB BENCH

48kg x4, x6, x6

INCLINE BB PRESS

DECLINE BB PRESS

CABLE FLIES

DB CURLS

OHP

CABLE SIDE RAISES.

Too much shoulders there ouch. Should have skipped incline BB press. I don't know why I did it. I know it always smashes my front delts.

Happy with that PR. sadly I shall be natty when it would be time to give 50kg DBs a go


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> DB BENCH
> 
> 48kg x4, x6, x6
> 
> ...


Nice lifts their mate 

How long did you run the cycle for in total and are you going to do a pct?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Nice lifts their mate
> 
> How long did you run the cycle for in total and are you going to do a pct?


I think it was about 6 weeks, less that 36 hours to go to the end. Will do a light PCT of clomid for a week and DAA. i don't think it's necessary, buts i've got it so now harm.

Today's workout was *BACK* and *TRICEPS* - nothing mental. didn't really track the weight. rows were 90KG and 100KG and Skulls 50KG, other than that just using machine and chins and staying in the pain zone


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So this is my last day or two on and i'm an transitioning to a new phase in my lifting so i will probably close this log at the end of the week.

Everytime I see someone they say 'bloody hell, you've got big', it's getting a little boring now 

I've decided to try and give rugby a go this season so my training will reflect this. I was thinking of leaning out, but i might keep the cals reasonably high so i can train as hard as possible and not worry about BF (which has got a lot worse recently).

I'm doing Crossfit tonight and then legs tomorrow AM and preseason in the afternoon. I'm unsure whether to go for a PR in 1RM or 3 x 5, i will decide how i feel in the morning. Probably a 3 x 5 PR.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

PR's in both mate :laugh:

Whats your bodyweight at now anyway?

All the best with the rugby again mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> PR's in both mate :laugh:
> 
> Whats your bodyweight at now anyway?
> 
> All the best with the rugby again mate.


last time I weighed i was 84.6KG

considering i started at 77.8 6 weeks ago thats a big jump  .

80KG lean is the long term goal


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> last time I weighed i was 84.6KG
> 
> considering i started at 77.8 6 weeks ago thats a big jump  .
> 
> 80KG lean is the long term goal


How much lean mass would you say you have put on with this cycle mate?

About to start chomping on the Tbols so interested.

Been a good read this last few weeks. Cheers. :beer:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Aslan said:


> How much lean mass would you say you have put on with this cycle mate?
> 
> About to start chomping on the Tbols so interested.
> 
> Been a good read this last few weeks. Cheers. :beer:


It was pretty lean up until 83KG in fact I would say i was overal leaner than I started.

i've let the diet slip massively the past few weeks, so not looking as good, but i'm sure the egg chasing will get me back to plan


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It was pretty lean up until 83KG in fact I would say i was overal leaner than I started.
> 
> i've let the diet slip massively the past few weeks, so not looking as good, but i'm sure the egg chasing will get me back to plan


Sounds like some impressive mass gained.

Nice one.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> last time I weighed i was 84.6KG
> 
> considering i started at 77.8 6 weeks ago thats a big jump  .
> 
> 80KG lean is the long term goal


Are you going to cut natty? Or wait then do another cycle to lean out?

This log been a good read m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Are you going to cut natty? Or wait then do another cycle to lean out?
> 
> This log been a good read m8 :thumbup1:


My only goal over the next few weeks is going to get fit. The body will take care if itself.

I'm just going to eat well. Lift heavy. The access


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Circuit training today. :death:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

minimal session today as I'm stepping up the cardio and will be rugby training tonight.

*Squat*

145KG x 5 (x3) *PR*

*Single leg, leg curls*

2 sets, focused on the dynamic

thats it lol

will knock my last tabs and i'm Natty again. Wish me luck. Will keep this log open through a my mini pct and then start a new log when i have a plan


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> minimal session today as I'm stepping up the cardio and will be rugby training tonight.
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


Yass. Big PB there!

How those wheels looking in comparison now?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Yass. Big PB there!
> 
> How those wheels looking in comparison now?


They've defined gained some meat. I has to give up on shopping on Saturday as I couldn't find a good fit in my usual brands


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> They've defined gained some meat. I has to give up on shopping on Saturday as I couldn't find a good fit in my usual brands


Did you get some more size on calves or have you just got bigger carrot sticks now mate? :laugh:

I always neglect calves myself even though i always plan not to lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Did you get some more size on calves or have you just got bigger carrot sticks now mate? :laugh:
> 
> I always neglect calves myself even though i always plan not to lol.


you b'stard. I noticed this the other day. I totally started neglected them again. They look worse!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U know what, I've only recently started training calves lol - think its because I've been wearing shorts and conscious of them


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> you b'stard. I noticed this the other day. I totally started neglected them again. They look worse!


Just dont run around in tight trunks like i do and nobody will know :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Whoops. Posted in Wrong place matey! Will move it lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Recommendations on protein power? Just finished a bag of Bulk Powders and it made me fart a lot. Lol.

I know this is common for many but I've not had it before


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have all sorts of protein, depends what I fancy.

I use BBWarehouse's casein.

MP True Whey chocolate caramel

Bulkpowders choc cookie + unflavoured WPC

TPW mint choc brownie, Jaffa cake, cherry bake well WPC

Can't knock TPW's stuff, maybe give them a try?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah TPW have some good flavour options. A little bit pricier than other bulk supply options right enough. I always found maxiraw worked out damn cheap when codes were available but not much to choose from flavour wise.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

I've got fed up of TPW's whey real fast, had to get some Bulkpowders choc n cookies cos I was so sick of the chocolate silk from tpw, I noticed Myprotein now do chocolate caramel which could be good but never tried


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> I've got fed up of TPW's whey real fast, had to get some Bulkpowders choc n cookies cos I was so sick of the chocolate silk from tpw, I noticed Myprotein now do chocolate caramel which could be good but never tried


Must admit some of the more favoured TPW flavours such as jaffa and cherry bakewell got a bit sickly after a while bit lemon shoetcake and cherry morello i could drink all day.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Recommendations on protein power? Just finished a bag of Bulk Powders and it made me fart a lot. Lol.
> 
> I know this is common for many but I've not had it before


all food makes me fart a lot.. i recommend any bulk supplier on here and a pack of these



They genuinely work but dont take them with any medicines as there is a chance it may stop u from absorbing them or something


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Will go back to myprotein I think. Stick with what works. Considering an all in one to save bag n cupboard space


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

PCT day 1

DB BENCH

50 x5,

50x4

PR!!!!

42 x9,8,6

DB OHP

30 x 10, x8, x6

26 x12, 10

Skulls (flat bar)

40KG X 8, x8, x8

Then a little fluff

Out with a bang


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Come on Simon we want some nuclear pics ????


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fvck...Heavy bells man!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Come on Simon we want some nuclear pics ????


I looked bigger a few backs I've got a little podgy recently lol

Although all I get comments on how big I look from friends


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You look quite big in those pictures. Can always tell when you compare width to head size...so you're either wide or you have a small head :laugh:

Bit off topic but what trainers are those youre wearin mate? Im looking to get some nice bright green or orange ones lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> You look quite big in those pictures. Can always tell when you compare width to head size...so you're either wide or you have a small head :laugh:
> 
> Bit off topic but what trainers are those youre wearin mate? Im looking to get some nice bright green or orange ones lol.


Ha ha. My head is huge. I guess that makes me big 

The trainers are Nike free 5.0


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Ha ha. My head is huge. I guess that makes me big
> 
> The trainers are Nike free 5.0


I quite like them in the bright yellow actually. I'll need to get shopping!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pudgy ? U look very good mate well done !


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Pudgy ? U look very good mate well done !


cheers mate, i've lost a little more definition recently, but i'm less concerned about that now Rugby is the new goal


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't normally do convential deadlift. Normally sumo style so decided to switch it up.

work up to 190KG x 1 (a PR for me with that stance by some way, but 20KG below my sumo PR

170KG x 5

50 chins using various grips

DB rows 36KG 3 x 10

rear delts stuff too.

Weighed in at 83.6. Going down. Looking slightly leaner though. I smashed loads of carbs on friday night. Am i expecting a bigger drop tomorrow?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice Pb mate. Its interesting the difference between sumo and conventional there.

Ive ate so much carbs today i now feel sick! All bad bad carbs as well lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i just ate my 3rd toasted cheese bagel whilst drinking wine.

I've ran out of protein in my house. The only meat i have left is mackerel and **** am i making my house smell like fish at this time of night


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

:lol: that would be asking for trouble

I wont even say what ive had today, i feel ashamed :laugh: but i'd regret it tomorrow when im starving if i didnt though lol. Its also really nice to just have what my daughters having like ice creams and eating sweets with her at the cinema etc. I know people take it serious to get results but i feel sad when i read guys not eating out with their family or sitting at the table with a different meal to everyone else. Each to their own i guess.

I really enjoy this way of eating. I like the idea of having everything you like across one day anf getting it out of the system. It eliminates cravings across the week. I think i might just cut permanently :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> :lol: that would be asking for trouble
> 
> I wont even say what ive had today, i feel ashamed :laugh: but i'd regret it tomorrow when im starving if i didnt though lol. Its also really nice to just have what my daughters having like ice creams and eating sweets with her at the cinema etc. I know people take it serious to get results but i feel sad when i read guys not eating out with their family or sitting at the table with a different meal to everyone else. Each to their own i guess.
> 
> I really enjoy this way of eating. I like the idea of having everything you like across one day anf getting it out of the system. It eliminates cravings across the week. I think i might just cut permanently :laugh:


I thought that too, when I learnt how to cut properly. Who'd a thought pigging out and eating sweets aided fat loss.

Training is to support life not replace it. Being a good dad is far more important than big muscles


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

While the weak sleep. The strong train.

I'd say prowler runs are more painful that high rep squatting.

Brutal


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If I remember right I did this.

20kg sled+rope

10m push

5 press ups

Run back

5 press ups

Sled drag

3 sets

5 mins tire flipping

Kettle bell/ chins/ dips circuit x3

6 x prowler shuttles with 20kg (3 sets)

10 mins warm down.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

guess i'm clean again, 7 days later.

I will just let this run the course of the week and start a new log.

going to train a little low than the last few weeks because I really don't want to fail on any lift and see if i can keep as much strength up as possible

*Squat*

140KG x 3 x 5

after nailing 145KG x 3 x 5 this seem a little underwhelming, but now that I write this down (well type), i'm pretty happy If i can keep that or move higher even.

Then a few light sets of

*hammie curls*

*Glute kick backs*

*Calves*

and a lot of stretching and hip mobility.

not bad for a monday morning. I weighed in at 84KG, but after the crap I just did, that might not be the same number.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have to say. The prowler pushes are a bigger quad killer in terms of 'pain' than the squats.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

simon, what gym do you go to do that prowler cardio stuff? is it anywhere near islington. cheers


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

icamero1 said:


> simon, what gym do you go to do that prowler cardio stuff? is it anywhere near islington. cheers


Gymbox farringdon. I live in Islington, well really close. Clerkenwell


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The other side view


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

i work in old street. go to fitness first, its a bit cack but its opposite the office. i checked out the website, its only 1 mile from me, think i might check it out. I see they have resident DJ's? should i take creatine or yao? lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to live in Shoreditch and have been to that FF, it's a bit mingy, but functional.

Check it out, there's also another one at Bank which is pretty good too, but doesn't have as big crossfit area. Massive boxing area though.

Give me a shout if you think of signing up, for training (and referral bonus  )


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Pieman,

Any update, you finished your mini PCT? How are you feeling with regards to any "come down" now your are off cycle?

Whats the weight looking like?

Day 3 of my Tbol now, nothing to note so far as you can imagine.

Cheers


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Aslan said:


> Hey Pieman,
> 
> Any update, you finished your mini PCT? How are you feeling with regards to any "come down" now your are off cycle?
> 
> ...


I've finished my lazy pct. I see no benefit or using drugs like clomid prolonged when everything seems to be in working order.

Lost a pound or two, but nothing remarkable. Today I was at 83.6 on a empty stomach.

Strength was a lot lower on push day.

DB BENCH 44 x 4 x8

Decline bench 90 x 4 x 8

DB OHP 28 x 3 x 8

Some tricep work too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I had an early lunch of a triple whopper meal to keep the calories up.

I have been hitting the cardio more so it will be interesting to see what that does to my mat abolish and gains


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've finished my lazy pct. I see no benefit or using drugs like clomid prolonged when everything seems to be in working order.
> 
> Lost a pound or two, but nothing remarkable. Today I was at 83.6 on a empty stomach.
> 
> ...


I felt completely fine during pct as well mate. Better than i did on cycle but i remember reading an article that discussed the importance of running it anyway as how you feel isn't indicative of how you've actually recovered.

Think you're ideally meant to get bloods taken but obviously that's quite expensive.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I felt completely fine during pct as well mate. Better than i did on cycle but i remember reading an article that discussed the importance of running it anyway as how you feel isn't indicative of how you've actually recovered.
> 
> Think you're ideally meant to get bloods taken but obviously that's quite expensive.


For 6 weeks of Tbol I'm not that concerned.

If I was running test and had experienced any suppression or shut down I would definitely extend it more.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Still mate DB benching 44kgs for those sets and reps is good going, might have a crack at the 40s tomorrow...


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> I used to live in Shoreditch and have been to that FF, it's a bit mingy, but functional.
> 
> Check it out, there's also another one at Bank which is pretty good too, but doesn't have as big crossfit area. Massive boxing area though.
> 
> Give me a shout if you think of signing up, for training (and referral bonus  )


at 20sheets a session i might have to decline. have you been to muscle works in bethnal green? might give that a go


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

icamero1 said:


> at 20sheets a session i might have to decline. have you been to muscle works in bethnal green? might give that a go


Nope. Since moving back to England just gymbox. It's so close to me it's good value for money


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh dear, it's starting to happen. What I feared. Despite knocking back a good 3.5K calories yesterday my weight is dropping.

down to 82.5KG. not sure how to play this as there is no point in getting fat for scales sake. But I think i am at my natty limit or pretty much there abouts. I'm training hard and heavy and doing all the right things, but let's see where it finishes.

I did a cradio session today.

Prowler + 20KG 4 sets of 6 lengths

tire flip + sprawl 4 sets of 2 lengths.

Circruit

10 x 3ft box jumps + 10 x 10 ft medicine ball wall throw + 5 over hand chins

4 circuits

15 minutes on the cross trainer to finish.

had a quarterpounder with cheese meal+ fruit and chocolate to get the calories in


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

doing all that HIIT your bound to drop some poundage! youll be burning loads of calories, even after training , i think thats the theory around HIIT


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I will also use this journal as part of the 10 week challenge i am entering with a few others for motivations. I will also post some of my diet plans up (and food porn) and supplements and the like


Good Like Si!

Will follow this - Can't thank you enough for your help and guidance ! Hope going on this cycle gives you exactly what you need! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

P.S just realised this is old - what i said above still stands 

Gosh i am one bellend!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

icamero1 said:


> doing all that HIIT your bound to drop some poundage! youll be burning loads of calories, even after training , i think thats the theory around HIIT


More food for Pieman Nom Nom nom


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some test will keep you right mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Some test will keep you right mate


I'm toying with the idea of either running it past the missus again or pinning stealth mode lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm toying with the idea of either running it past the missus again or pinning stealth mode lol


How was she about it the first time you ran it by her?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> How was she about it the first time you ran it by her?


The phrases Lead Balloon and Tasting a **** Sandwich come to mind


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Pin some test mate, think of what you could become! Lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The phrases Lead Balloon and Tasting a **** Sandwich come to mind


Well I'd go with stealth mode haha, when I first brought the subject up last year to my gf, she seemed ok with it, even said she would help with jabs and what not, I think this is because she didn't actually ink I would go through with it, fast forward to the day after my first pin and she was giving me lectures And saying how disappointed she was etc so now after this cycle every other one is gonna be on a need to know basis, and she doesn't need to know lol unless she decides to be an adult about it that's how it's gonna be. The increased sex drive may have got her on side a little bit she still thinks I can do without it

Girls, what do they know haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So it's agreed then

4 months of test 2

winny kicker

one rip to finish?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I think its easier if your mrs is on board from the start. It would look so much worse if she was to "catch" you out. Mine is ok with it, and happily jabs it in my **** for me. :thumb:

Week 3 jab tomorrow! Bring on the gains


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> So it's agreed then
> 
> 4 months of test 2
> 
> ...


Would you not fancy Tbol again to kick start your next cycle?

Using a rip blend to bridge to PCT is smart, people won't recommend using tren on your first cycle, but who gives a fvck, do what you want.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Would you not fancy Tbol again to kick start your next cycle?
> 
> Using a rip blend to bridge to PCT is smart, people won't recommend using tren on your first cycle, but who gives a fvck, do what you want.


Agreed!

I'm using deca in my first cycle, seen loads a people advise agains it, but it's going great  11 weeks in and little dan is still firing on all cylinders, bout the only benefit of the cycle my gf is happy with lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ha ha I just kidding. I will run it by her.

I don't think tbol is ideal for rugby. Winny sounds great. Good enough to beat Carl Lewis :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Deadlift 170kg x 2 x 5

Hang cleans 70 x 5 x 3

Chins BW+ 10kg x3 x8

Fluff

Barbell rows

Machine row

OHP (50kg)


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

You still training ? Haven't been any updates in a while are you finished your cycle if so how do you feel?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I feel fine after cycle. I have been unable to go to the gym now for 1.5 weeks as i have shingles. 

most of my training has been cardio. I did 10K yesterday which was pretty comfortable. A run down the canal in the sun is great.

I will start up a few log once I am fit an well


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I feel fine after cycle. I have been unable to go to the gym now for 1.5 weeks as i have shingles.
> 
> most of my training has been cardio. I did 10K yesterday which was pretty comfortable. A run down the canal in the sun is great.
> 
> I will start up a few log once I am fit an well


Get well soon!


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

@simonthepieman

What was the conclusion on the Zydex tbol in the end? Did it work??


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mogy said:


> @simonthepieman
> 
> What was the conclusion on the Zydex tbol in the end? Did it work??


It was great. Kept over 4kg


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> It was great. Kept over 4kg


What was the loss? Standard nolva/clomid pct?

Dosage 100mg yeah?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mogy said:


> What was the loss? Standard nolva/clomid pct?
> 
> Dosage 100mg yeah?


100mg, I only lost about 1.5KG, most of which was food and water

to be honest, i only did 3 days of PCT as i did feel it was required


----------



## Ability (Nov 1, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 100mg, I only lost about 1.5KG, most of which was food and water
> 
> to be honest, i only did 3 days of PCT as i did feel it was required


Hi Simon,

Great post, read it all and sounds like you had some good results.

Quick questions. You mention 75mg of Tbol and 25mg of Proviron. Did you take the proviron per day with the Tbol? Just Curious as it's also used as a form of PCT is it not? Secondly, what were your reasons for taking the proviron along side the Tbol?

Cheers


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ability said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Great post, read it all and sounds like you had some good results.
> 
> ...


I found the proviron did nothing of note. I got it as Tbol is supposed to affect sex drive and provisional keeps it high


----------



## Ability (Nov 1, 2013)

I thought that might have been the reason.

I'm starting my first Tbol cycle in a month so this was very helpful.


----------

